# Craigslist Merckx funny.



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/bik/1490793238.html

I offered her $500 for this "11 lb" bike, she declined. 
What's it worth?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Double your offer.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

then cut it by 25%...


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe she's talking about the weight of the saddle bag.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Look at the last picture in this eBay listing

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EDDY-MERCKX-A...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item439b20f1d8


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*The weight??*

Is she saying that bike weighs 11lbs??? Maybe twice that, or a little less seeing as it's a small frame
It would be nice to know the model


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

It's an Arcobaleno.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

She doesn't even know what size it is. She keeps telling me her height. Pfft.
Oh well, . . . . . I'll keep bottom-dwelling . . . .


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

JetSpeed said:


> She doesn't even know what size it is. She keeps telling me her height. Pfft.
> Oh well, . . . . . I'll keep bottom-dwelling . . . .


It _looks_ like a 54, but I'm resisting the temptation to ask for confirmation... since I ride a 54 and I'll be driving past Baltimore this weekend. :mad2:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like Record components.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

ewitz said:


> Look at the last picture in this eBay listing
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/EDDY-MERCKX-A...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item439b20f1d8


That same ebay seller is currently selling a 54cm Eddy Merckx SLX Pista with chrome fork and rear triangle. No drillings.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300372140168


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Nick, you are not getting me to spend money I don't have again.


----------



## nickb4 (Jan 24, 2006)

zmudshark said:


> Nick, you are not getting me to spend money I don't have again.


Oops, did I slip that in the bike was a 54cm? Yes, it seems I did.


----------

